# Electronic display reading wrong?



## airdrie5 (Oct 24, 2006)

Hello again, I recently purchased my 1989 Maxima SE and I have a problem with the electronic display. Everything seems to work except for the speedometer. Even when the car is idling, it displays a speed (15km, 25km etc.) when I rev up the engine, the spedo rises as well? Any ideas and suggestions would be appreciated.
Thank you


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

bad cluster is likely


----------



## Dhunter (Jul 2, 2005)

Sorry to hijack the thread, but would you be able to swap out the digital cluster with an analog one? As cool as my digi dash looks compared to other cheesy typical 80's dashes, I'd really like that sexy SE white faced cluster.


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

not easily


----------

